# look at this beast!!!



## Adam Warren (Mar 14, 2005)

look at this beast man!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4533501422&category=43913


----------



## Lax (Mar 14, 2005)

Looks cool, but honestly a waste of money.


----------



## Yeti (Mar 14, 2005)

> but honestly a waste of money.


Yes, both initial cost and fuel


----------



## Adam Warren (Mar 14, 2005)

More then a waste of money, i doubt youd even be able to drive it on the road, but the fact that someone would take the time, must have been alot of work man, i say its worth every penney, if your  major car colector!


----------



## Charlie7940 (Mar 15, 2005)

I personally am not a big fan of the H2 hummer, it gets owned by the H1.  Beefing it up like that is just stupid I think, definately a waste of money 

But that's just me


----------



## Yeti (Mar 15, 2005)

> I personally am not a big fan of the H2 hummer, it gets owned by the H1. Beefing it up like that is just stupid I think, definately a waste of money


Well, considering the H1 (more properly known as the HMMWV) is designed as a military vehicle whereas the H2 is more of a conglomeration of GM parts, much of which are from the Suburban.  The H2 is basically just an attempt to cash in on the militaristic look and popularity of the Humvee.


----------



## SlothX311 (Mar 15, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...5193796&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW#ebayphotohosting

now thats ^ a beast


----------



## Yeti (Mar 15, 2005)

If you're going to go, go all out:
http://www.internationaldelivers.com/site_layout/XTFamily/cxt.asp
I sat in one of these... wierd having to go up a bunch of steps to get into a "truck."


----------



## pc club guy (Mar 15, 2005)

thats a sick truck!


----------



## Lax (Mar 15, 2005)

I still think my Bronco is a pretty sick truck.


----------



## elmarcorulz (Mar 15, 2005)

nah that pick up doesnt look that nice. however i will agree with sloth, that nissan is sweet as a nut.  (im a big nissan skyline fan )


----------



## Bigshow1030 (Mar 15, 2005)

*what*

you guys are killing me...........Why don't you just go out and get some american muscle.......1967 shelby cobra gt500

a.k.a. Eleanor


----------



## SFR (Mar 15, 2005)

How about the new *Koenigsegg CCR *supercarit was at the_ 2005 Geneva Motor Show_ and set a new record for fastest production car ('93McLaren F1 previously held the record)



..anyway, I will stick with my '02 Firebird


----------



## stalex111 (Mar 15, 2005)

American Muscle?? that would be a ford mustang. Anyway, i like the inside of the car (the subject of the thread, not the mustang) but i do think it was a waste of money!!


----------



## SFR (Mar 15, 2005)

stalex111 said:
			
		

> American Muscle?? that would be a ford mustang. Anyway, i like the inside of the car (the subject of the thread, not the mustang) but i do think it was a waste of money!!


 
Have you ever really had a Mustang?  I had one for about a year and it cost me almost the same to fix as it did to purchase it...  Now, Ive spent the same $$$ making my car a hell of a lot nicer (and faster) than any Mustang GT I've seen 

Oh and a Cobra is also much nicer than a Mustang


----------



## Bigshow1030 (Mar 15, 2005)

*are you nutts*

Yes I had a Mustang and it was terrific....however, a 1967 shelby cobra gt 500 is not a car.....it is a god


----------



## OS Dragon (Mar 15, 2005)

The insurence on that would be a bomb


----------



## SFR (Mar 15, 2005)

Bigshow1030 said:
			
		

> Yes I had a Mustang and it was terrific....however, a 1967 shelby cobra gt 500 is not a car.....it is a god


 
I enjoyed driving the Mustang it was the "*F*ix *O*r *R*epair *D*aily" problems that made the car less enjoyable...



			
				OS Dragon said:
			
		

> The insurence on that would be a bomb


 
I pay almost $200(USD) a month


----------



## Yeti (Mar 15, 2005)

> you guys are killing me...........Why don't you just go out and get some american muscle.......1967 shelby cobra gt500


I think I'll stick with what "I" have:







> How about the new Koenigsegg CCR supercarit was at the 2005 Geneva Motor Show and set a new record for fastest production car ('93McLaren F1 previously held the record)


Yeah, just read about that... 242 mph with 806 horsepower... wow.


----------



## Bigshow1030 (Mar 15, 2005)

*oh yeah*

try this.....I drive a 1991 chevy s-10....only thing I have done is put a 350 in it and my insurance is 90 USD a month liability only


----------



## SFR (Mar 15, 2005)

Bigshow1030 said:
			
		

> try this.....I drive a 1991 chevy s-10....only thing I have done is put a 350 in it and my insurance is 90 USD a month liability only


 
I would love $90 a month! lol... but liability only and that truck....


----------



## SlothX311 (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeti said:
			
		

> Yeah, just read about that... 242 mph with 806 horsepower... wow.



um you can get the skylines up to over 1000 horse and easily hit the upper 200's with those babies, by far the best car ever constructed, soooooo expandable, so stable, so sexy, so fast, so strong, so much $


----------



## Yeti (Mar 15, 2005)

> um you can get the skylines up to over 1000 horse and easily hit the upper 200's with those babies


Yes, and those are not production cars.  I could throw a blown 528 hemi on a rail car, run it on nitromethane, get around 6000 hp, and run 350+ mph.


----------



## Adam Warren (Mar 15, 2005)

*Slr*

personaly, i like this one, its a new benz, brand new its 500,000 canadian! nuts car. I dont really like old cars as much as new ones, dont have all the bells and whitles  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4534870520&category=6315


----------



## elmarcorulz (Mar 15, 2005)

Bigshow1030 said:
			
		

> Why don't you just go out and get some american muscle



because as nice as the car is, its american and wouldnt last a day on a  british road, due to the fact american cars are generally s**t at corners, so roundabouts would be out the question.



			
				Adam Warren said:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4534870520&category=6315



yea, thats a beast alright


----------



## Bigshow1030 (Mar 16, 2005)

*yeah*

son have you ever drove a pontiac grandprix widetrack......I can turn that thing on a dime


----------



## Adam Warren (Mar 16, 2005)

i have had 2 grand prix's the 2003 modle was odd, lots of power, but was not a good family car, which was what we had it for, the bask seat was so uncomfortable


----------



## Bobo (Mar 16, 2005)

Adam Warren said:
			
		

> personaly, i like this one, its a new benz, brand new its 500,000 canadian! nuts car. I dont really like old cars as much as new ones, dont have all the bells and whitles
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4534870520&category=6315



Where do you get 500000Can.????  20,000 USD

BTW, I only like it cuz it loks like the old deloreans:


----------



## Lax (Mar 16, 2005)

Friends F-150 Lightning

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v347/Lord_AnthraX/23004-623-15209.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v347/Lord_AnthraX/23004-623-8629.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v347/Lord_AnthraX/23004-623-8653.jpg

P.S. The Delorean is such a cool car.


----------



## Bobo (Mar 16, 2005)

Lord AnthraX said:
			
		

> Friends F-150 Lightning
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v347/Lord_AnthraX/23004-623-15209.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v347/Lord_AnthraX/23004-623-8629.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v347/Lord_AnthraX/23004-623-8653.jpg


Is that yours? 



			
				Anthrax said:
			
		

> P.S. The Delorean is such a cool car.


I know  First saw it in the movie(s) Back to the Future.  Great movies, too


----------



## elmarcorulz (Mar 16, 2005)

your saying all these cars are nice, some of which are like the f-150 lightning, but none of you have said about italian cars. the lamborghini diablo is THE nicest car ever


----------



## SFR (Mar 16, 2005)

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> your saying all these cars are nice, some of which are like the f-150 lightning, but none of you have said about italian cars. the lamborghini diablo is THE nicest car ever


 
I disagree... Ive heard stories of lamborghini's falling apart.. for that money, you can do better


----------



## Adam Warren (Mar 16, 2005)

Bobo said:
			
		

> Where do you get 500000Can.????  20,000 USD
> 
> BTW, I only like it cuz it loks like the old deloreans:



The price i said was corect, trust me, i know my new cars!
http://www.mercedes-benz.ca/index.cfm?id=4152


----------



## Tha Killa (Mar 17, 2005)

Bobo said:
			
		

> Is that yours?



On his post, it said "Friends F-150 Lightning".
So it was most likely his friend's car.


----------



## Bigshow1030 (Mar 17, 2005)

*lamborghini*

I must agree I do like the look of those cars and I have heard that they are super quick.....however, price is up there


----------



## elmarcorulz (Mar 17, 2005)

yea the price is steep, but if you got the money buy one, assuming you go the money for the insurance too.


----------



## SFR (Mar 17, 2005)

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> yea the price is steep, but if you got the money buy one, assuming you go the money for the insurance too.


 

Dont forget that maintance cost money as well   ..most people forget just how much money is needed to keep a car running ...and gas around here is a killer we are up to like $2.40 (USD) per gallon.. its crazy!


----------



## Lax (Mar 17, 2005)

Around 2$ a gallon here in NJ.


----------



## Bobo (Mar 17, 2005)

Lord AnthraX said:
			
		

> Around 2$ a gallon here in NJ.


Sunoco is always the cheapest here, and the one by us is $1.99 right now


----------



## stalex111 (Mar 18, 2005)

Right,
about the lamborghini, its nice, its expensive, very, and seriously, i dont think its the best. There are alot of cars i like, and neither lamborghini, nor the car subject of this thread are my favourite.


----------



## stalex111 (Mar 18, 2005)

Bigshow1030 said:
			
		

> Yes I had a Mustang and it was terrific....however, a 1967 shelby cobra gt 500 is not a car.....it is a god


 Wow, i looked on the internet, and wow, wow, wow, wow. I dont think a Mustang can beat that. Hail the Shelby Cobra!


----------

